# Twin Turbo??



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

so what do yall think about a twin turbo setup  
heres one....its a great one also 
http://www.rodmillenstore.com/prodinfo.aspx?partID=AVO_Turbo


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Maggies for an 05-06 put down the same power to the wheels

But, If I had the $$$ I'd still get it


----------



## PJRGTO (Mar 20, 2006)

*Yes Its Rhys Millen GTO!!*

If anybody here is into drifting, Rhys Millen is the guy/racer who first took a GTO drifting and did very well, awesom car!!

This same GTO got the twin-turbo set up and now its producing some hp # in the 600-700 range.

He is selling the same set up to the public just dont know how much, but that must be one hell of a GTO!!

The original drift car Specs: 2800lbs, 470hp , full roll cage, AP brake system all around, awesome intrax suspension(drift set up), aero package, and a ton of other perfromance things.!!

Just i mage that with 600+hp!!??


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Rhys doesn't need the Twinturbo Setup
He took the Championship last year running the GOAT N/A


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

the maggie's put 453 rwhp? sent me a link for a maggie!!


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

If you want a real twin turbo, check out the APS system. 531rwhp on a totally stock 05 GTO. Now imagine that with full exhaust w/ heads and cams. That's putting around 650 to the wheels.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

MonsterInProgress said:


> the maggie's put 453 rwhp? sent me a link for a maggie!!


An 05 Goat with a Maggie and some supporting parts will produce more than 453 at the wheels with torque accross the power band.

Here's a link to buying a Maggie.http://www.tbyrnemotorsports.com/gtointro.html


----------

